#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  >  Τοπογραφικά όργανα

## tserpe

Πόσα και ποια ειναι τα τοπογραφικα όργανα;
Και σε ποια εργασια αποσκοπούν ξεχωριστά;

Δηλαδη: 
1. Ο Χωροβάτης. Τι δουλεια κάνει;
Αν υπήρχε μια φωτογραφια εδω θα καταλαβαιναμαι για ποιο οργανο μιλάμε.
2. Γεωδαιτικός Σταθμός 
3. Συστήματα Πραγματικού χρόνου 
4. Χωροβατης
5. Ταχυμετρο
6.  .... κλπ

----------


## kotsiasa

Τοπογραφικά όργανα που χρησιμοποιούνται κυρίως από μηχανικούς.

1) Χωροβάτης (αυτόματος, ψηφιακός). Mετράει υψομετρικές διαφορές.
Χρησιμοποιείται κυρίως για την χάραξη υψομετρικών σταθμών στις οικοδομικές εργασίες και για τον υπολογισμό των 
υψομέτρων στις τοπογραφικές εργασίες. 
 
1)    2) Γεωδαιτικός σταθμός. Mετράει οριζόντιες-κατακόρυφες γωνίες και αποστάσεις (με ή χωρίς πρίσμα-κάτοπτρο). Επιλύοντας αυτές τις μετρήσεις έχουμε ως αποτέλεσμα οριζοντιογραφικές και υψομετρικές συντεταγμένες. Χρησιμοποιείται κυρίως για τοπογραφικές αποτυπώσεις και χαράξεις.


1)    3) GPS (μονόσυχνα και διπλόσυχνα) είναι συστήματα δορυφορικού εντοπισμού θέσης, έχουν τρεις τρόπους λειτουργίας. 

  α) A)realtime μετρήσεις.

  α1α1) Με την χρήση κινητής τηλεφωνίας gprs στην οποία απαιτείται συνδρομή με κάποιον πάροχο πχ he.po.s. Είναι η πιο οικονομική μέθοδος μιας και θέλει μία συσκευή gps αλλά δεν είναι αρκετά σταθερή για μεγάλης έκτασης αποτυπώσεις.

  α2α2) Με την χρήση base rover σε αυτήν τη μέθοδο απαιτούνται δύο συσκευές gps και χρησιμοποιείται για την αποτύπωση και χάραξη μεγάλης έκτασης.

  β) Β) static με αυτήν την μέθοδο ιδρύονται τα τριγωνομετρικά και πολυγωνομετρικά σημεία, απαιτούνται δύο συσκευές gps.

  γ) Γ) kinetic, stop en go δεν χρησιμοποιείται.



Δ) laser scanner έχει την αρχή των γεωδαιτικών σταθμών αλλά λαμβάνουν ένα νέφος σημείων σε όλο το εύρος λήψης (ως 300μ), αποδίδοντας μία τρισδιάστατη απεικόνιση των αντικειμένων , έχει εφαρμογή στις αποτυπώσεις όψεων, στην αρχαιολογία κλπ.

----------

Xάρης

----------

